# Hornets trade D.Brown for Gray/B. Brown to Clippers



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The New Orleans Hornets have reached terms on a trade that will send guard Devin Brown to the Chicago Bulls for reserve big man Aaron Gray, according to NBA front-office sources.
> 
> The trade, barring an unforeseen snag, is expected to be formally approved by the league office later Monday.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=4857249


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

According to this guy at Yahoo the Hornets may also be looking to trade Bobby Brown.

http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA/status/8206596676

We'll get to see more of Marcus which is understandable seeing as he's been playing better than these guys. Take advantage rookie!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow this makes the backcourt thin. I never thought I would be against trading Devin Brown, but he has played well this season.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Is Gray expected to get any significant playing time, at least?


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Krstic All-Star said:


> Is Gray expected to get any significant playing time, at least?


I've actually seen a lot of Gray. He is a very good post scorer whose biggest weakness is his lack of quickness. This leads to him playing poor pick-and-roll defense and often getting in foul trouble. If he's not getting post touches when he's in the game, he's being completely wasted.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think we needed to get more depth in the front court. I don't mind giving up Devin. In all honesty...Brown is the type of player that only shows up when the money is on the line. Let's play the youngsters.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

opening up minutes, knocks some more money to get us close to below the tax level, and gives us a legit 7 footer that is pretty much gaurenteed the chance to play some scrub minutes and help the team from getting killed on the boards every game. 
To be honest I kinda wish that west would be out for a couple games so we could've plugged gray in as a starter and slide okafor over to the PF position and see what kind of results would come from it. Tinkering midseason isn't a great idea, but the hornets get abused way to much in the rebounding category.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bobby Brown to Clippers per ESPN's Marc Stein...



> Just filed to ESPN: Hornets trading CS Fullerton alumnus Bobby Brown to Clippers. Trade expected to be approved by league office Tuesday


http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ

I'll bet he's happy to be back home in L.A.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

VCHighFly said:


> I've actually seen a lot of Gray. He is a very good post scorer whose biggest weakness is his lack of quickness. This leads to him playing poor pick-and-roll defense and often getting in foul trouble. If he's not getting post touches when he's in the game, he's being completely wasted.


I completely agree with this, and I say that as a Bulls fan who follows them pretty closely.

Gray especially showed some nice flashes in the post his rookie year, but I always felt he didn't mesh well once Derrick Rose came aboard. I bet CP3 makes his life a whole lot easier. 

The other things Gray can do are pass the ball, and rebounding. However,I say these things assuming he is a limited 15-min per game backup C. He will never be good enough to start, and yeah his defense is just horrid. Still, useful when used the right way and in the right capacity.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I agree with what Yodurk said for the most part... I would just add that Aaron Gray has a great unteachable skill - he's massive.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Gray couldn't get off the bench for two and half years on a mediocre team that desperately(and you can't stress that word enough) needed some semblance of low-post scoring. This was a cap-friendly trade made to get an emergency big on the bench after the Hilton Armstrong salary dump and right before the Bobby Brown salary dump.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dornado said:


> I agree with what Yodurk said for the most part... I would just add that Aaron Gray has a great unteachable skill - he's massive.


That's exactly what we need. If he can catch he should be on the receiving end of some CP3 passes. Welcome Adam and remember: You're always open.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Gray couldn't get off the bench for two and half years on a mediocre team that desperately(and you can't stress that word enough) needed some semblance of low-post scoring. This was a cap-friendly trade made to get an emergency big on the bench after the Hilton Armstrong salary dump and right before the Bobby Brown salary dump.


Tyson Chandler


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown was great for a week or so when he was hitting shots, but that didn't last and he ain't done much of anything lately. Of course the Bulls actually need a three point shooter and he could help them if he gets hot on a given night. Last couple of weeks he and Peja have both been horrible. 

Really look at how bad the hornets have been at this position. Three years ago Rasual butler was inactive in the playoffs. Last year he was their third best player, but he wasn't good enough that they could not dump him for cap relief. Now they dump the next starting 2 guard for cap relief...I'd say you really need Thornton to be good...Then you need someone else at the same position too.

I really expect Bobby Brown to be better. I guess he's just a summer league all star, leastwise right now. He should probably think about going overseas and getting some burn somewhere he can work on his game. I don't think he gets any better sitting on the bench.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I agree with what Yodurk said for the most part... I would just add that Aaron Gray has a great unteachable skill - he's massive.


If only he were a mobile mountain.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Tyson Chandler


If you're expecting Tyson Chandler you're going to be sorely disappointed. Gray doesn't have the mobility or athleticism of Chandler, so he won't be able to challenge shots or finish off alley-oops like Tyson. They're entirely different body types, Gray's slightly shorter and around 40 pounds heavier. The trade balanced the roster some, but the Hornets didn't get equal basketball value for Brown.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bogg said:


> If you're expecting Tyson Chandler you're going to be sorely disappointed. Gray doesn't have the mobility or athleticism of Chandler, so he won't be able to challenge shots or finish off alley-oops like Tyson. They're entirely different body types, Gray's slightly shorter and around 40 pounds heavier. The trade balanced the roster some, but the Hornets didn't get equal basketball value for Brown.


I know Adam Gray and Tyson Chandler play nothing alike. I'm just saying if Chicago want to give us another written off big man that CP3 can possibly revitalize then I'm fine with it. I heard the same stuff with Chandler.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I know Adam Gray and Tyson Chandler play nothing alike. I'm just saying if Chicago want to give us another written off big man that CP3 can possibly revitalize then I'm fine with it. I heard the same stuff with Chandler.


Adam Gray?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I know Adam Gray and Tyson Chandler play nothing alike. I'm just saying if Chicago want to give us another written off big man that CP3 can possibly revitalize then I'm fine with it. I heard the same stuff with Chandler.


It's a different situation though, Chandler had at least been a productive rebounder and defender before he got to the Hornets, Paul just helped his offense by getting him open dunks a few times a game. Gray might not be in the league next year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Adam Gray?


That's Aaron's twin brother whose much much much better...sorry you guys wasted a pick on stupid Aaron.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think this is a move for right now. I don't expect Gray to be a Hornet next season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets almost have to play Gray. They don't have anywhere else to go. Of course since they've played a month without a backup center it's easy to see how they might not use him much. He should work on the pick and roll with CP if he wants real PT. There's noone on this hornets team that's really good in the P&R. Since the opponent is going to worry a bit more about Paul that's going to give Gray some chances if he can catch and finish. 

Of course when some guys were pumping Gray up before the draft I always said he wasn't an NBA player. There's a reason why he's never gotten any burn.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I think this is a move for right now. I don't expect Gray to be a Hornet next season.


I really don't think Gray is that bad...and depending on what we do in the draft/free agency I'm not sure we are going to be that good in the frontcourt.


----------

